

Fast, easy deep dreaming with Dreamscope - mippie_moe
https://dreamscopeapp.com/

======
w_t_payne
How much does the sophistication of the neural network have to increase to for
this sort of application become a case of cruelty to machines? (not too sure
if this is a serious question .... yet).

------
liperuf
im impressed with it's speed. thanks for sharing.

------
azinman2
A lot like deepdreamer.io

